# Sunnys babies



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give 1/2cc B Complex orally to both of the kids. Also give the weak one selenium/vitamin e.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats, I knew she was getting closer. 

A big congrats, and agree with Karen.

Make sure they get their colostrum and dip their cords.

They are adorable.  The long wait is finally over. :wahoo::hugs::stars:

What did she have, Buckling or Doelings ect?


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Yip they have been dipped and made sure the girl drank off mum. The buck finally took 60ml of his mums milk and can now stand for about 5 mins at a time. A lot better than before. We got one of each sex


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh my! I have been following your posts. I am new to goats so did not have any imput, but congrats on the new babies! They are super cute!


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks  got some more due from 11th to 22nd of October  but I'm glad the boer buck got her and not the wild one


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, adorable, glad they are doing well.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Well the buck is doing great taking 100ml bottles of colostrum and is very perky now and the girl of course is doing great with her mum


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

He looks really nice and big boned. Congrats on the kids.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks  he's 3.4kg is that good or bad?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So glad all is well.


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

They are all doing great! Mums got unlimited goat lactation pellets and hay. ( the pellets are high fat and protein) the girl is going awesome so is the boy. He's taking 6 bottles of 180ml


----------



## nzguernseygirl (Jul 29, 2015)

Yay he finally started walking yesterday!!!!


----------

